# Overclocking with Intel DP67BG & 2500k



## insomniac34 (Jan 26, 2012)

On my mobo, I went into the BIOS and selected "automatic overclocking", and set the speed to 4.0GHz.

However, when I run Prime95 and CPU-Z 64, the clock speed remains at the stock 3.3GHz. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for your help and I appreciate your patience with an OC n00b like myself.

Here is a pic of Coretemp/CPU Z 64 while running Prime95 after setting the Turbo Boost to 4GHz in the BIOS: http://i.imgur.com/LmbFU.png

My specs are in my sig/avatar.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to knock intel speedstep and c1e off in the bios.

I would be very supprised if you get 4GHz on the automatic settings. The best way to overclock is to do it all manually.

what cooler are you using?


----------



## insomniac34 (Jan 26, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> you need to knock intel speedstep and c1e off in the bios.
> 
> I would be very supprised if you get 4GHz on the automatic settings. The best way to overclock is to do it all manually.
> 
> what cooler are you using?


I solved the problem! The latest DP67BG Bios from Intel breaks its OCing functionality. Unbelievable, right?

Well, sure enough I reverted to an older BIOS, auto-OCed to 4.0GHz (verified in CPU-Z w/ Prime95 and Battlefield 3), and my temps don't go above the high 70s on the stock cooler. What a great little board this is!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

those temps are too high and you shouldn't be overclocking with a stock cooler they are not designed to handle it. You shouldn't be going past mid 60s at full load when overclocked.

how long did you run prime for?

running it for less than 6 hours does not prove you have a stable system.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And how much performance increase is actually noticeable over the stock speed other than benchmarks?


----------



## insomniac34 (Jan 26, 2012)

My response is two-fold:

1.) I have ordered a Cooler Master cooler to replace my stock one and will be running stock speeds until it gets here. Don't want to fry my chip!

2.) Not only was that bad bios preventing me from overclocking, but it was actually preventing Turbo Boost from engaging at all. My CPU never went over 3.3GHz until I reverted to the older bios. So, the difference between 3.3GHz and 4.0GHz in Battlefield 3 actually gave me a noticeable boost in FPS. Even the stock 3.7GHz turbo boost speed is noticeable over my former maximum of 3.3.


----------



## MONARKinha (Apr 20, 2012)

insomniac34 said:


> I solved the problem! The latest DP67BG Bios from Intel breaks its OCing functionality. Unbelievable, right?
> 
> Well, sure enough I reverted to an older BIOS, auto-OCed to 4.0GHz (verified in CPU-Z w/ Prime95 and Battlefield 3), and my temps don't go above the high 70s on the stock cooler. What a great little board this is!


What version of bios are you using to overclock?
I updated my bios pasa 2040 but could not overclock in the bios (manually) and not the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. Could you help me?

* I am Brazilian and I'm using google tadutor, sorry for the mistakes!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MONARKinha said:


> What version of bios are you using to overclock?
> I updated my bios pasa 2040 but could not overclock in the bios (manually) and not the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. Could you help me?
> 
> * I am Brazilian and I'm using google tadutor, sorry for the mistakes!


please start your own thread posting your systems specs or model number.

If your system is a pre built like a dell or HP or other model you wont be able to overclock as manufacturers lock the BIOS to stop people falsly claiming on warranties when they screw things up.

If your system is one you built yourself you should be able to overclock but like I said start your own thread.


----------

